# U-perm, have you got the world record avg?



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello, today I have decided to test out a thread like this. I want to find out...
1. Who has the fastest U-perms in the world
2. What algs they use (either the cycle facing you or away)
So if you want to prove to the rest of the world that you do have the fastest U-perm avg. in the world, post a video response with the alg and avg. this goes for U.a and U.b (just post 2 differant vids or one vid with both combined clearly stating which is which.
*RULES*
1. you may start and end timer with wrists.
2. NO turning before start of timer or after.
and thats about it. avg. of *5* guys and good luck!
PS. if this works well I will post the other perms but individually (like 1 week gap each) to avoid cramming the vids section.
So all you haved to do is waste 5 or so minutes to prove that you are the best IN THE WORLD!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 6, 2008)

i am about 1.4 for counterclockwise and 1.5-1.6 for clockwise. i dont pretend to be good at this. i will make a vid sometime soon. its late now.


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2008)

Mr. Akkersdijk will win with U perms, I think. (only my guess).


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 6, 2008)

Clockwise: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
Average: 1.56

Counter-Clockwise: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
Average: 1.12 seconds (worked very hard for that average )


----------



## Ton (Aug 7, 2008)

Clockwise: 1.87
Counterclock: 1.73


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 7, 2008)

I can Sub 1 a counter clockwise U perm. I will do an average later


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

Dene said:


> Mr. Akkersdijk will win with U perms, I think. (only my guess).


Mr. Akkersdijk can do all edge-only-PLL's very fast using [MU] 2 gen. He is also very fast with [RU] 2-gen U-Perms. But I think others, like a certain Mr. Yu (what's in a name) are faster on the U-PLL.


----------



## blah (Aug 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Akkersdijk will win with U perms, I think. (only my guess).
> ...



Mr. Nakajima  Yu is his first name.

By the way, are there any other fast cubers who use MU 2-gen for their U perms? So far I've only heard of Erik doing this.


----------



## yurivish (Aug 8, 2008)

blah said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I'm not a fast cuber, but I can do one of the M U perms at either sub 2 or very close. I use cubetimer.com for my times, and it only stops the time when the spacebar goes up, not when I press down.

I've got several recorded 1.11 and 1.12's on cubetimer.

However, I still use the other U perms in my solves because I can't do U' with the grip I use for M2 turns. >.<


----------



## alexc (Aug 8, 2008)

blah said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I can do this clockwise U perm (M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2) sub 1. I can get .9x pretty easily and my best single is .84.


----------



## Brett (Aug 9, 2008)

I feel like I'm the only one in the world who uses
R U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 alg 

I think I'm going to start using the other ones :/


----------



## Jason Baum (Aug 9, 2008)

Clockwise: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
(.85), (.89), .88, .85, .87 = .87 average

Counter Clockwise: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
(.86), .86, .84, (.82) .82 = .84 average


----------



## yurivish (Aug 9, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Clockwise: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
> (.85), (.89), .88, .85, .87 = .87 average
> 
> Counter Clockwise: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
> (.86), .86, .84, (.82) .82 = .84 average



If it's not too much trouble, could you post a video of how you hold the cube for the clockwise one? I'm pretty sure that I'm doing it "wrong" – my best times are barely sub-2, and I don't think I can do it much faster since I have to regrip several times.


----------



## sam (Aug 9, 2008)

whoa. same here alexc. i do the same one and get sub 1 with it. my best is .93 tho . i guess i just need more practise


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 9, 2008)

sam said:


> whoa. same here alexc. i do the same one and get sub 1 with it. my best is .93 tho . i guess i just need more practise



HOW DO YOU GUYS DO THE RANDOM m MOVE IN IT?
capitals......


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 10, 2008)

ok, I know a lot of different U Perms, but the ones I mostly use are:

clockwise: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
avg of 12: 01.08 secs (SD: 0.08; best: 0.98; worst: 01.33)

counter-clockwise: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
avg of 12: 0.97 (SD: 0.05; best: 0.85; worst: 01.30)


----------



## alexc (Aug 10, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> sam said:
> 
> 
> > whoa. same here alexc. i do the same one and get sub 1 with it. my best is .93 tho . i guess i just need more practise
> ...



Here's how I execute it EXACTLY: M2' U' M' U2' r' R U' M2'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 11, 2008)

yurivish said:


> Jason Baum said:
> 
> 
> > Clockwise: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
> ...


try doing R2' in the beginning, fast U after it, the RUR'U' trigger, R'U' and then afterwards do the R'UR' very fast

average: 1.40 (i suck at PLL fast; I can barely sub-1 a time attack)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 11, 2008)

Dumb regrip between the RUR'U' trigger and the R' U.. hate it. Though its minor...


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 12, 2008)

5 pops......


----------



## PeterV (Dec 12, 2008)

I bet there aren't too many people who use these:

Ucw: F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2
Uccw: F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2

The U-perm was one of the first algorithms I learned when I started cubing. I meant to learn better U-perms after learning the rest of PLL, but never got around to it. I guess now is a good time; Jason's U-perms look great.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2008)

PeterV said:


> I bet there aren't too many people who use these:
> 
> Ucw: F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2
> Uccw: F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2
> ...


I used similar U perms when I started learning PLLs since they are easy to remember: 
Ucw: R2 U S' U2 S U R2
Uccw: R2 U' S' U2 S U R2

I use the RU ones instead now


----------



## Samlambert (Dec 12, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > I bet there aren't too many people who use these:
> ...




Those are pretty ugly U-perms in terms of fingertricking and general speed IMO


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 13, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Dumb regrip between the RUR'U' trigger and the R' U.. hate it. Though its minor...



you can do the regrip during the U' of the RUR'U' trigger.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 13, 2008)

I can't actually sub-1 a U perm :/ But I average ~1.20, so that's not too bad.


----------



## joey (Dec 13, 2008)

Erik can do the algorithms that PeterV showed in sub-1.


----------



## PeterV (Dec 13, 2008)

joey said:


> Erik can do the algorithms that PeterV showed in sub-1.



Yeah, I guess there a bit better if you use M moves for L R' and L' R and the middle F2 as U2. I would assume that most people would perform it this way.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 13, 2008)

Ucw: (1.11) 1.03 (1.00) 1.30 1.00 -> 1.11
Uccw: (1.05) 1.02 1.00 0.94 (0.91) -> 0.99

Ucw OH: 2.69 2.53 (2.47) 2.72 (2.97) -> 2.65
Uccw OH: 2.28 2.44 2.55 (2.13) (2.68) -> 2.42

PeterV's algs (never used them before):
Ucw: 1.69 (1.22) 1.31 (1.78) 1.56 -> 1.52
Uccw: 1.66 1.65 (1.97) 1.81 (1.55) -> 1.71


----------

